# Lil White Wormy things in old poop



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK so having a puppy means I don't have time like I used to for immediate poop pickup since my pup keeps trying to chase the poop bag or trying to bite my ankles or hands while picking up poop. I noticed the last few days that when picking up poop that's 4+ days old there's lotsa lil fat white wormy/maggoty type things crawling around inside the poop, you can't see em until you go to pick up the poop n the poop starts to break up, they're disgusting lil things n I really hope they didn't come from eggs that were inside my dogs poop? It's both in the pups and the 2 year olds poop, but doesn't show up in fresh ones. I'm assuming it's stuff that got laid there by flies or some other creature after the poop was already deposited on my lawn, but I'd like some input just to be sure...

If this is something that doesn't come FROM my dogs, then is this something my dogs can get infested with?? I poured alcohol over the ones I saw in the grass in hopes of killing them before my dogs get the opportunity to ingest them, but my puppy poops some 8+ times a day so I'm sure there's plenty of lil turds around the yard that have these things crawling in them. Is this normal? Or should I be concerned about it? I'd never noticed them before because I've always picked up Cujo's poop immediately, I've just started to get lazy lately. Especially with my young pup it has me concerned about her getting worms of some nature.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Since there not in there when the poop is fresh, more then likely they are fly maggots. The other possability is they are tapeworm segments, but I think they would be visable right away. A fly maggot can hatch out in 24hrs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> OK so having a puppy means I don't have time like I used to for immediate poop pickup since my pup keeps trying to chase the poop bag or trying to bite my ankles or hands while picking up poop. I noticed the last few days that when picking up poop that's 4+ days old there's lotsa lil fat white wormy/maggoty type things crawling around inside the poop, you can't see em until you go to pick up the poop n the poop starts to break up, they're disgusting lil things n I really hope they didn't come from eggs that were inside my dogs poop? It's both in the pups and the 2 year olds poop, but doesn't show up in fresh ones....


This sounds to me like maggots from flies laying eggs in/on fresh poop.

SO...........what I would do is again check the fresh poop, only this time having already looked at the photos here:
http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/worms.html

Your description does not match the usual parasites' appearance in my own mind, so photos are better. These photos (above) can be clicked on to enlarge.

Tapeworms, of course, look nothing like your description, and you would be seeing segments. Roundworms, though.......maybe, but doesn't sound like it to me.

IMO, although there are worms of one roundworm type or another in most mammals, an infestation in a puppy needs to be dealt with.

So I'd check again, with the photos in mind. Then, if you have any doubt, take a fresh sample from each dog to the vet. The fecal exam for parasites is fast and easy and not very expensive. (The ones that are tricky to diagnose do not show in the poop the way you are describing.)

Others might have more info, too! 

So, IMO:

Don't worry; look again after you look at the photos; have the poop checked if you're in doubt.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Having looked at that page, and looking at a Google Image search for "fly maggots" I'm pretty sure they are fly maggots, yucky LOL.

Should I be worried about my dogs being exposed to fly maggots or are they harmless to dogs? Disgusting lil things, yuck... I do see flies instantly hoarding for any poop my dogs deposit in the back yard.

In the past the vet has stuck a probe up Cujo's butt to do a fecal exam, is this more effective than bringing a fresh sample in? Because Cujo really hates the anal probe thing.... I don't think I need to get the dogs tested because I'm 99.9% sure it's fly maggots... but for future reference, I'd like to avoid the anal probe if possible.... I doubt Lÿka will take it as well as Cujo does, n he really hates the vets office now LOL.

So yeah my only concern is how bad these fly maggots are for my dogs?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The fly maggots aren't harmful to the dog. Take a pile with them in it and put it in a tight, screened top box. It should be full of flies in a day or so.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> ....Should I be worried about my dogs being exposed to fly maggots or are they harmless to dogs?.....In the past the vet has stuck a probe up Cujo's butt to do a fecal exam, is this more effective than bringing a fresh sample in? ......


Maggots and flies are no worse for dogs than for us. The maggots make their living on dead flesh (which is why they used to be placed on gangrenous wounds: to clean the wound!).

The "fishing" for a fecal sample is done because you don't have a fresh one with you. No probe needed unless the dog is impacted, etc. At least, not that I've ever heard/seen!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The fly maggots aren't harmful to the dog. Take a pile with them in it and put it in a tight, screened top box. It should be full of flies in a day or so.


Hey! Good thinkin'!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Its mysyintifek myned! OR, I spent a lot of time playin with bugs as a kid.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:Cujo really hates the anal probe thing.... 

I WONDER WHY MIKE????????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

> ..In the past the vet has stuck a probe up Cujo's butt to do a fecal exam, is this more effective than bringing a fresh sample in? ......


As a vet tech, I think I can effectively answer your question about the fecal check. With certain types of diseases (Giardia, Parvo, etc.) and even some parasites, the test results are clearer when taken right from the source. When a fecal is taken it's just not stick in the "probe" then whip back out, you actually have to kind of scrape the walls to get a complete sample. If there is no diarrhea, vomiting, or other symptoms of the two main diseases I listed above, and you are seeing tapes, roundworms, etc. we usually don't mind you bringing in a VERY fresh sample in a ziploc baggie.


----------

